
The Lego Minifig Timeline - wird
http://gizmodo.com/5070884/exclusive-the-lego-minifig-timeline
======
tlrobinson
These bring back memories. But it's also kind of sad how all the modern
minifigs are branded. Spongebob? Ugh.

It sounds crazy, but I actually credit Lego as a huge reason I became an
engineer and programmer. It really cultivated my desire to build things.

